# really dont want my babys to die!!!



## Red_Belly_Girl:) (Feb 9, 2004)

my fish seem to be doing oK! I got another aquaclear 200 so now I have 2. I have not been feeding as much either. I have four rbp's and there all between 1 and 2 inches at the most. Im wondering how many times I should feed them a day and how much. i am feeding sinking cichlid crumbles, brine shrimp and bloodworms. And can piranhas live through a cycle? Cause I think the LFS guy confused me big time and my tank wasnt cycled.. but so far (one week exactly after I got them) there acting normal, eating and playfull.. always swimming around and stuff.. Is something was to go wrong when would I notice? Thanks hun!!

Buh Bye!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

sounds like it will be o.k.

good luck and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Red_Belly_Girl:) said:


> I have not been feeding as much either. I have four rbp's and there all between 1 and 2 inches at the most. Im wondering how many times I should feed them a day and how much. i am feeding sinking cichlid crumbles, brine shrimp and bloodworms.


 Here's a quote from B. Scott's article in the Piranha Information section:


> HOW MUCH? HOW OFTEN?
> As a general rule of thumb, smaller piranhas need to feed more frequently than larger ones do respectively. There exists no magical chart, table, or graph that depicts such a feeding schedule and don.t be fooled into believing there is (by anyone). This is something that you will have to formulate on your own. It is strictly trial and error. If you feed you 5. cariba six times a week and they look as if they are ready to pop after each feeding then you are probably feeding too much, but maybe not.


Personally, for very small fish, I try to feed a small amount as often as possible.

The only way to assess your water quality is to get a test kit. Otherwise, you may not know if you're having a problem until the fish start acting sick.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hope its okay


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

i had a tank with 3 days of cyclin and ive had my rbps for about a week noweverything is ok


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> i had a tank with 3 days of cyclin and ive had my rbps for about a week noweverything is ok


 the effects of being in during a cycle may not be immediate, it could affect them a few yhears from now, when instead of living to 20 years like they should live to only 10 or 12.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you know this for sure Xtremek43 it sounds like bs... or do you mean they didnt develop some organs at this young age because of the bad waterquality?!?


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

hey....my water is really cloudy and i did a water change but its still cloudy....but my fish are fine....there is nothing wrong with them at all...and i fed them the frozen brine shrimp the other day...and it broke apart all in the water...and went to the floor...can the old brine shrimp in the water be making it cloudy????


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

nevermind
sorry about that


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

smtNL said:


> Do you know this for sure Xtremek43 it sounds like bs... or do you mean they didnt develop some organs at this young age because of the bad waterquality?!?


 X is accurate. It is a fact that a piranha raised in a cycled tank from the beginning will live a healthier and longer life unless of course some other unforeseen circumstance cut their life short such as parasites/fungus from feeders, lack of maintaining water quality, cannibalism, etc....


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah it's like back in NAM when they dropped that damned AGENT ORANGE on us







everyone that was there has side effects now cause of it!


----------

